# does anyone know where to hunt hogs in N.C.?



## fishbum2000

recently moved to NC and i was wondering if anyone knows of a place to hunt wild pigs in the state????


----------



## holton27596

You can pretty much forget it here. There are a lot of hogs in smithfield, but they are ALL on private land and folks are mighty stingy about them. There are a few in the mountains, but few and far between, Much easier to go back to ga and fl to hunt them.


----------



## holton27596

Where in Nc  did you move to?


----------



## Stickbow

Try here ...
http://www.johnstoncc.edu/howellwoods/Default.aspx


----------



## fishbum2000

holton27596 said:


> Where in Nc  did you move to?



eastern nc 
in the tarboro area,  most of the hogs here are in an operation waiting on a truck to take em to the market


----------



## holton27596

Im just north of raleigh. Bout the only place to see wild hogs is at walmart! And no hunting on Sinday. If I had a do over my butt would stll be in GA!


----------



## Russ Toole

The mountains around nantahala have them, but if your way east, I would head to south ga or a pay hunt place.


----------



## arich_5

With the way they seem to be moving through SC, it won't be long before NC has a nice hog population.


----------



## chad85

they do have big bear on eastern nc and some pigs


----------



## NCHillbilly

There are lots of Russian boar here in the Smokies, but you can't hunt'em like feral hogs with much success. They're a lot smarter than regular old feral pigs, and are almost completely nocturnal. Plus they hole up in those ten-thousand acre crawl-on-your-belly rhododendron/laurel thickets that are intrerspersed with hundred-foot rock cliffs and such. Dogs are about the only way to go with them. I live in the middle of a good boar population and I go to Georgia to hog hunt if that gives you any indication.


----------



## bfriendly

Do you guys NOT have any type of WMA to hunt?

You know, like A "Public Option"?  I dont know anything bout them linas......but I always thought of them as being GREAT HUNTING STATES


----------



## NCHillbilly

bfriendly, there are literally millions of acres of National Forest game lands here in western NC that are open to hunting. Just not many feral hogs. Like I said, there's some Russian boar but they're tough hunting without dogs. Plenty of bears here, though, and lots of turkeys. Very few deer here in the mountains, too many deep woods and not enough edge cover. The county I live in has umpteen thousands of acres of public land open to hunting, but usually less than a hundred deer killed in the county through the whole deer season. The Piedmont of NC is absolutely infested with deer, but has very little public land.


----------



## holton27596

NC aint a very hunter friendly state, at least not compared to ga and fl!


----------



## fishbum2000

we got plenty of deer in my area, i seem to see at least 1 a day!!!!!!!! just aint seen any wild piggys, and i aint sure they would take too kindly to me going into the ole hog house with my 30-06


----------

